# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Mar 31, 2018)

Saturday JEOPARDY
 Highlight between the brackets to see the  "question"........ 

 JEOPARDY – CIRCUS LINGO
 1. ($400) - In circus slang, it's any town where the circus plays,  & it's usually for more than one night
 [ what is a Stand ?    ]
 2. ($1200) - A Joey isn't a circus kangaroo but rather  one of these performers
 [ what is a Clown ?      ]
 3. ($2000) - The name of this cowgirl is used to mean a  complimentary ticket or free pass
 [ what is an “Annie Oakley  ?   ]

 Double JEOPARDY - FAMOUS NAMES
 4.($800) - Young star whose father played the father on  "Family"
 [  who is Mathew Broderick ?      ]
 5. ($2400) – Saying "The ball's the wrong shape", this  U.S. Senator & ex-basketball star said he didn't want to be NFL  commissioner
 [ who is Bill Bradley ?     ]
 6. ($4000) – It took 11 nominations but she finally won  a Daytime Emmy...
 [ who is Susan Lucci ?    ]
 Final JEOPARDY – RUSSIAN AROUND
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
Henry VIII had six wives, but this ruler had seven ! 
 [ who is Ivan the Terrible  ?   ]


----------

